
Howcolors.work - colors__
https://howcolors.work/
======
Etheryte
A few points on the page design: the whole layout jumping if you hover over a
square is far from ideal. If you want to increase the padding on hover, you
can offset with negative margins or use some other similar solution. The whole
page shouldn't jump around when I hover over something.

Secondly, the click-on-the-box interaction is not all that intuitive, it took
me a fair bit to even figure out I could (or should) click on the boxes. It
might be a good idea to open one section by default and link the opened are
with the colored square somehow.

~~~
colors__
Thanks for the feedback, I fixed the page jump and also opened the RGB
notation box by default.

------
colors__
Website to show beginners the different CSS color notations.

